# My Mother IS Maxine !



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

My mom comes to all my parties. She is quite the trooper ! But this year she out did herself and I have discovered ( although I think deep down I knew) 
that she is the REAL LIFE MAXINE !


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

OMG! She's precious!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

maleficent said:


> OMG! She's precious!


Amen, sister!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

If she's not Maxine, she's gotta be her long, lost twin!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

You mom looks great.

She will have to get together with The Swinging Granny! Lol!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

omgggggggggggg i love her she is awsome !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love her and she looks exactly like her. LOL!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on my Mom as Maxine. I gave her the link to this thread and she is quiite tickled that people find her "precious! ". 
I am seriously thinking about contacting whatever card company that does the Maxine cards,and sending them a pic. LOL ! 
Who knows, Mom might have a Career as a Maxine character ! LOL ! 
BTW - she is very precious in real life ! 
Thanks again. 
Ps. Love you Mom !


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG!!!  She nailed that costume!! hehe I LOVE IT! TOO CUTE!


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

OMG-I love it!! She is awesome as Maxine!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm still gigggling - she looks great! what a great sport she is!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

you should ask for royalty payment and tell them she is the real maxine you could become rich (i mean your mom ) lolllllllllll!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG! Does she ever look just like the real Maxine, freaky! You've got a one of a kind mom there, hold on to her, she's totally Wicked!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncanny resemblance, and great pics


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i was decorating my xmas tree and i realize that i had your mother standing on one branch lollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

absolutly she looks like maxine. you should send them a picture. i love maxine. i have the 8x10 framed picture of maxine quote, 'even if men came with the instructions, who can ever understand instructions" or saying something close to that. hallmark, she should wander around hallmark and pass out ookies and qoutes. what a promotional idea. they should jump on it.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, oh man, that is hilarious! I love the Maxine comics. Your mom is a doll!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Frenchy- that is just too cute of MOM on your tree ! I think I will have to go looking for a Maxine ornament. I do not have one. I think it is a must this year !

Hallo- I did email Shoebox/Hallmark - their site was undergoing construction, but I did get through to one department. I didn't recieve a reply. Just for sh*ts and giggles, will try again after the holidays. 
I can't look at her anymore without thinking of Maxine. She actually use to wear those sunglassess all the time ....here's a pic from 2005 in the Bahamas.... If she only had blue hair ! See she is Maxine in cognito ! lol

Yes, she is a pretty cute doll, Junit. She sets the pace and "rules" over a pretty crazy family ! She is a pistol! 

That's my son to "her" right. Does he have maxine glasses on? lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm serious, take her to halmark dressed up as maxine at christmas time and have her hand them a card and say merry christmas. she's got to go over well. what a sweetheart. take a pic of her and the clerk and then give them a copy. sometimes it's got to smack them in the face. the pic is lying around, your name and # just happen to be on the card. someone gets a light bulb turned on and bingo, your in.


----------

